# Ohio State Bucks FP



## Dalecamino (Apr 27, 2013)

Made this pen for a friend. Worked on it for a week. I must be getting old or something. Blanks by Brooks803 Heritance #5 medium nib with a Bock feed. Custom finial Rhodium plated by W.F. Scott and Company. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Tom T (Apr 27, 2013)

Super nice workmanship.  Great design.  Looks great.  It took you a week, I hope to get to that level some day. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## toyotaman (Apr 27, 2013)

Awesome pen. That one should make someone a great gift.


----------



## panamag8or (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks good, but it'll still never beat a Gator pen. <rimshot>


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 27, 2013)

Great looking pen.


----------



## EBorraga (Apr 27, 2013)

A week??? That's what happen's you retire and move to Florida:biggrin:. Looks good Dude!!! I'm sure all the Michigan fans will like it as well!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Apr 28, 2013)

Chuck great looking pen!


----------



## Ambidex (Apr 28, 2013)

*pen*

Great looking pen Chuck...Woody himself would be proud to own that one!


----------



## skiprat (Apr 28, 2013)

Cool !! Nicely made Chuck!!:biggrin:


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks great Chuck!


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 28, 2013)

Was wondering where you sourced the clip from?  It has the perfect 'curve' to it!  The finial down to the nib....everything looks well planned and fitted!!!





Scott (buckeye, ain't that a unless nut?) B


----------



## PeetyInMich (Apr 29, 2013)

Fantastic looking pen, I can only imagine how much better it could have looked in maize and blue.


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 29, 2013)

Another beauty Chuck. I think you're starting to get the hang of this:biggrin:

Mike


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 29, 2013)

That is a great looking pen.


----------



## wiset1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Just amazing!  The colors and the action in the blanks make this pen stand out like it was always always going to be this concept. you did a great job on it!


----------



## turnem (Apr 29, 2013)

why not a heritance feed for a heritance nib?


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 29, 2013)

Tom T said:


> Super nice workmanship.  Great design.  Looks great.  It took you a week, I hope to get to that level some day. Thanks for sharing it with us.


Thanks Tom. Took a week because I drilled the first cap too big for the threads on the finial I made:redface:



toyotaman said:


> Awesome pen. That one should make someone a great gift.


Thank you. I think it will, but you know how some people can be.:biggrin:



panamag8or said:


> Looks good, but it'll still never beat a Gator pen. <rimshot>


Thanks and I agree.:biggrin:


Jim15 said:


> Great looking pen.


Thanks Jim!



EBorraga said:


> A week??? That's what happen's you retire and move to Florida:biggrin:. Looks good Dude!!! I'm sure all the Michigan fans will like it as well!


Thanks Ernie. I think you may be right.



Daleandjen08 said:


> Chuck great looking pen!


Thanks!



Ambidex said:


> Great looking pen Chuck...Woody himself would be proud to own that one!


Thanks George!


skiprat said:


> Cool !! Nicely made Chuck!!:biggrin:





Brooks803 said:


> Looks great Chuck!


Thanks Jonathon. You did good on these too.:wink:



SDB777 said:


> Was wondering where you sourced the clip from?  It has the perfect 'curve' to it!  The finial down to the nib....everything looks well planned and fitted!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Scott. Just some clips I had laying around.



PeetyInMich said:


> Fantastic looking pen, I can only imagine how much better it could have looked in maize and blue.


Thanks Peety, I'll have to check that out.


bluwolf said:


> Another beauty Chuck. I think you're starting to get the hang of this:biggrin:
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike, I SHOULD be by now. :redface:



mikespenturningz said:


> That is a great looking pen.


Thanks Mike



wiset1 said:


> Just amazing!  The colors and the action in the blanks make this pen stand out like it was always always going to be this concept. you did a great job on it!


Thanks Tim. Jonathons blanks.



turnem said:


> why not a heritance feed for a heritance nib?


I see by your post count, you may not have the benefit of knowing the Heritance feeds are scarce around the forum. If I could find one I would use it. But, the Bock feeds work fine. Thank you for your question.


----------



## joefyffe (Apr 29, 2013)

*Getting*  OLD??? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:   Looks Veddy Veddy Gooooooood!


----------



## dgscott (Apr 29, 2013)

Fabulous! Of course, I'm an old Muskingum guy from back in Woody Hayes days.
Doug


----------



## Sawdust46 (Apr 30, 2013)

Not too bad for a Buckeye......Just kidding from a Boilermaker.  Very nice pen!


----------



## Harley2001 (Apr 30, 2013)

That would make any Buckeye proud.Great Pen


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Apr 30, 2013)

Great Pen!!!! Love the styling


----------



## mark james (Aug 9, 2019)

Before my time, but one to be admired again!  Well done; yup, a few years late.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 9, 2019)

Maybe a few years late...but STILL very much appreciate your kind words. And, extremely happy you showed up. 
Thank you Mark!


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 9, 2019)

A blast from the past and still an awesome pen .


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 12, 2019)

Ironwood said:


> A blast from the past and still an awesome pen .


Thank you Brad!


----------

